# Second hand Wedding dress shop gone???



## kilbird (21 Apr 2009)

I left my wedding dress in a second hand shop in Wicklow that specialises in selling on bridal wear which had been in operation for years. Have been trying to ring to see if it has sold or not and it sounds like the phone is disconnected? How can I follow up on this? Haven't jumped into the car yet to drive there and investigate as I live about 2 hrs away but raging if its the last I see of my wedding dress?

How can I find out where these hoodlums are gone and how can I get my wedding dress back?

Any advice??


----------



## Smashbox (21 Apr 2009)

Do they have a webpage, have you Googled their name?


----------



## purpeller (21 Apr 2009)

I don't understand.  When you say you left it there, did you donate it or was it in for repair?


----------



## kilbird (21 Apr 2009)

Smashbox - they don't ahve a webpage but are on all the wedding forums as a place to go to sell your dress. have posted there too to see if anyone knows what has happened them. they are still listed in the phone book but the no ALWAYS sounds engaged. Going to see what the operator says about the no.

Purpeller - its a 2nd hand clothes shop just for wedding dresses - where u could (KNow others who had used it before me) leave your wedding dress, get a receipt for it, other brides to be come in and try on these 2nd hand wedding dresses and if they buy your dress the shop gets a percentage of the amount of money that is paid for it and so do you. You agree what price to put on the dress before you leave it there. 

So my question is if after driving to Greystones I discover the shop is no longer there - how do I find out where they are or whether they still have any dresses etc? If I still have a receipt what do I do?


----------



## mcaul (21 Apr 2009)

I presume its these guys -

High Society Brides
Church Street
Greystones
Co. Wicklow Tel: 00353 (0) 1 2873064
E-mail: lin_og@yahoo.com also info@highsocietybrides.com

try the email address


----------

